# Topics > Games > Video games >  ReCore, video game, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Publisher - Microsoft Corporation

Website - recoregame.com

facebook.com/ReCoreGame

twitter.com/recoregame

instagram.com/recoregame

ReCore on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

ReCore E3 announcement trailer

Published on Jun 15, 2015




> Presenting ReCore an XBOX ONE EXCLUSIVE from the legendary creator Keiji Inafune and the makers of Metroid Prime. As one of the last remaining humans, forge friendships with courageous robot companions and lead them on an epic adventure through a mysterious, dynamic world.

----------


## Airicist

ReCore interview with Keiji Inafune and Mark Pacini

Published on Jun 22, 2015




> Watch the ReCore trailer with commentary directly from the game's creators, Keiji Inafune and Mark Pacini.

----------


## Airicist

ReCore For Xbox One interview - IGN Live: E3 2015

Published on Jun 24, 2015




> Find out what Microsoft has in store for their newest IP, Recore, coming exclusively to Xbox One.

----------

